# My K325..the good, the bad, the ugly....



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

It arrived yesterday, well packed and intact.

The Good: The body is in fine shape, albeit dirty. All railings and steps are intact. All valve gear and links are present and unbent--again, need a clean up. Nothing obviously bent or broken!










The Bad: A quick inspection shows that there is no screw to connect the linkage between engine and tender. No light bulb in boiler front. No biggies. Of course, once she's apart I'm sure some other things will come to light.

The UGLY:

Check out the work on this wiring harness.....previous owner bypassed the plug altogether. Ugh...






























SO....my plan is to take her apart and see what else may be butchered up inside and make a list of needed parts. While I wait for parts there is plenty to clean and polish.

I see the potential to have a beautiful example of 1952 toy train history here with a little loving care.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely! That looks like very little effort will be required to make it another gleeming example of AC Gilbert's namesake. Nice catch !!! All the items you mention sound easily repaired. Has anyone mentioned Doug Peck @ Port Lines Hobby to you? Search online for his store -- I recommend getting your parts there. Just have to check his calendar page to see when he is open or there may be delays getting your shipment.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice loco, but what a cobb-job on that harness,lol...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It's amazing how some people are too lazy to fix things the right way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Drool ... drool ...

... That's gonna be a sweet looking loco.




Nuttin But Flyer said:


> It's amazing how some people are too lazy to fix things the right way.


Yeah, but I wouldn't be too harsh to criticize. Whoever it was, at least they made some effort to keep the train running ... Remember, this is from 1952 ... we're all lucky that this didn't end up in a scrap heap somewhere along the way.

My two cents, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet Locomotive! Nice haul mike

I agree with tj, at least it didn't end up in a landfill

Cheers, Ian


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Got to spend a little time with it today. So far I've found:

The jack panel and plug are toast.

The fingers on the reverse unit are mangled. 

The motor brushes look fairly well used and one brush spring has lost some of it's length.

The wiring from the jack panel forward looks okay, and really, the wiring from the hacked area back looks fine....

Is there any way to test the whistle in the tender?

So along with a new harness (6" I presume?), looks like I need a new jack panel, socket, fingers, lamp, brushes and springs, a stud to connect the tender to the engine....

Have I forgotten to look for anything else?


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you guys clean painted metal trains with? My plastic 283 loved the Pledge treatment....but what about the heavy-metal versions???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like my kind of project!!! After I gut out the shell from the chassis, I just use hot soapy water and a toothbrush. Get the water good and hot, as the metal will absorb the heat and help evaporate the water away.Put a couple of dabs of light train oil on the shell, and push it around with a 2' paintbrush. This will keep the shell from getting any rust started on it. Lightly oil the inside also. Why is the jack panel and plug toast?? Broken, chipped?? If you mean the wires are broken off inside the plugs or panel, just heat up the metal bits and with a pointed toothpick, push out the wire/solder pieces.
You will need a air chime whistle controller, and the vibrator/canister thing that plugs into it. That's the only way I know of to test the whistle. I have an air chime whistle in my K335, and that's how I tested it. Also, if you power up the tender by just putting it on the track and adding power, you should hear some garble coming from the speaker. That's a good sign.All your parts are readily available, and total cost should be no more $20-$25 bucks. Not bad...


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

I did get a whistle controller with the train...will give it a shot. When I tried to remove the plug from the jack, one of the plug "teeth" was corroded into the jack and pulled loose....besides, all of the creative wiring on the back of the jack makes me want to start fresh.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mikesdaddy said:


> I did get a whistle controller with the train...will give it a shot. When I tried to remove the plug from the jack, one of the plug "teeth" was corroded into the jack and pulled loose....besides, all of the creative wiring on the back of the jack makes me want to start fresh.....


okee-dokee.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have covered everything -- I might consider a longer wire harness than 6inches. That might be the correct length, but when I'm working with them, I like having that extra inch or two for ease of installation or in the event of an error on my part that requires I shorten it further. I bought some cloth-covered harness online from a supplier in 3 foot lengths, then cut as much as I need. There is some on eBay.

As far as cleaning, I strip everything off the boiler and tender that I can, then spray them all over with a mix of dish detergent (Dawn) and water, about the same proportion used to wash dishes. Then I use an old toothbrush to scrub over the entire item, being careful using light pressure over any ink-stampings so as to not remove them or cause further fading. After I have scrubbed it real good, I rinse it under a stream of water, then use a hairdryer to throughly dry it. Some guys here like to add a light coating of Pledge to add a satin luster and protection. But others here may offer other suggestions.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Got to spend some quality time with it today. Gave the shells a bath and brightened up the railings. Also gave the linkage a going over. Things are looking good. Just have to wait for Portlines to send my parts (not back until the 20th) but it's all good. 

There's something therapeutic about working on something like this. Gets the mind off the day's troubles......


Looks like a jumble of parts, but I've got things organized in my own psychotic sort of way.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mikesdaddy said:


> Got to spend some quality time with it today. Gave the shells a bath and brightened up the railings. Also gave the linkage a going over. Things are looking good. Just have to wait for Portlines to send my parts (not back until the 20th) but it's all good.
> 
> There's something therapeutic about working on something like this. Gets the mind off the day's troubles......
> 
> ...


Make sure the linkage goes on the "correct" way. If it doesn't, it will bind, much like bad quartering.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw one of these at the last show I attended -- gorgeous!! The price was not too bad either -- $210 I think. But I only had enough funds to get the items on my list. Unfortunately, this was not one of them. But it is on my wish list. Perhaps someday......


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is another on my wish list -- this one looks superb.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...620183?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27cc148057


Yes, there is something theraputic when working on these. I always seem to drift off into my little world of Flyer and block out everything going on around me. As far as a psychotic organization, as long as you keep track of where everything goes, there is nothing wrong with it. I use a small muffin tin for removed parts and small boxes to keep my projects in that are awaiting parts. I also have several plastic parts boxes to store replacement new and used parts. One rule of thumb though, never throw anything away!! There is always a use for it in some fashion.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Mmm, yes....love the hooded front of the 314...perhaps my next project????

Better finish this one first.....




Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here is another on my wish list -- this one looks superb.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...620183?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27cc148057
> 
> ...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here is another on my wish list -- this one looks superb.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...620183?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item27cc148057
> 
> ...


So, spend a little less and get a 312.. Same engine except no whistle and a heckava lot cheaper. I believe I paid $60 bucks for one of mine.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Flyernut, you are a bad influence! 


Here's a little shot with the boiler shell cleaned and the railing polished up...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big improvement on the shell / rails! Comin' back to life!

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gotta love those Hudsons!!. I have a s-i-t example, as well as a s-i-b one.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking real nice Mike....keep it going.


----------

